# Kranzle 1150T Review - why all the hype?



## Bigpikle

My K3.99 died recently, and after detailed research and speaking to a few people, I decided to buy a Kranzle 1150T. I was brought up with a 'buy the best you can afford - buy it once' philosophy, and after the continual stories of consumer grade Karchers packing up year after year, I decided to buy a machine with a reputation for longevity :thumb:

So, what is all the hype with the Kranzle machines....

*Delivery*

Next day delivery from the Kranzle factory, with the machine arriving like this. Fully assembled except for the handle for the hose reel, which needs a single screw to fit it :thumb:




























*Build Quality*

These machines are in a league of their own for the 'feel' of quality. The machine is very heavy, but has sturdy wheels and a solid handle for moving it about, so is easy to move to where you might need it - dont even think about putting it in the boot of your car though...

Comes with a 15m hose and a reel on the 'T' version, which although it adds a lot to the cost, is hugely useful IMHO. The hose is a soft rubber and rolls flat on the reel with no issues and lays flat on the ground with no kinks and loops. I had a constant fight with my Karcher extension hose that was like a live python and would never stay on the ground or coil up. 15m is an ideal length that enables me to walk around 2 cars easily without moving the machine.

The lances have the same quality feel - fairly heavy, with all brass M22 screw threads on everything - no poor plastic connectors here  Matt at i4 Detailing supplied me with a new brass adapter for my foam lance and 5 mins later it was ready to go. Lovely steel tools and the standard lance has a variable spray from wide fan to narrow jet. Pressure doesnt change though, so unlike my Karcher I cant turn the nozzle and reduce the flow to just a dribble. There are 2 slight downsides here as a result; firstly you need to spend a few seconds unscrewing the lance and then screwing back in a foam lance, which takes probably 30secs; secondly the high pressure means I cant turn it down for a low pressure rinse for my convertible hood and is something I need to find a workaround for.

Everything you can see on the pump is brass and looks like it sill stand up to heavy use. A pressure gauge tells you just that, and you can adjust the pressure of the machine itself, which might solve my issue above.

*Cleaning Power*

For once I read the instructions as I heard there were a few 'pre-flight checks' to carry out before using one of these  I was also nervous about blowing fuses and other issues on start up but luckily, following the instructions (idiot proof) had it working instantly 

This model has a flow rate of 10 litres/minute, which is almost twice my old K3.99 and most domestic washers. Flow rate is key to cleaning, not pressure, so I was expecting good things here. A quick water-only rinse of the Audi instantly took off all the road muck particles and appeared to remove much of the thin layer of road film as well. Used on the wheels it removed most of the weeks worth of dirt as well, although my FK1000 on there is now >8 weeks old and doesnt clean perfectly with just a PW rinse now. There is quite a kick when you pull the trigger and it bursts into life.

The big test for me was foaming. I was worried that the significantly higher flow rate would mean twice as much foam mix needed. To test, I mixed my usual solution of 100ml of BH foam and 400ml of warm water, which is enough to foam one of the cars well. What I found instantly was the Kranzle produced a *MUCH thicker and richer foam* than my old K3.99. BH foam is not the thickest foam like some that produce shaving foam consistency, but this time I got a very visible increase in the thickness compared to what I have achieved using it the last year. What I then found was that I could foam the entire car with the thicker foam using HALF THE SOLUTION :thumb: I actually had enough mix to foam BOTH cars completely  Anecdotally, it seemed like the foam _might_ not have stayed on the car quite as long as usual, but a cold damp day and wet car usually produces the same result, so that is not a conclusion just yet.

Having the solution go twice as far as usual is great on one hand, as it makes it more economical, however it also means twice the dilution of the mixture (_I think, but my brain hurts today so please correct me if I'm wrong_) so I might expect there to be less cleaning power from foams like the BH foam that actually clean as well as drag muck off? Mrs Pikle had to leave immediately I finished rinsing to go back to work, so I didnt get a chance to see the level of cleaning once the car dried, but a quick inspection seemed to suggest the car was pretty much spotless, and appeared to be MORE clean than usual after just a foam??? It might be that the more powerful cleaning of the water compensates, and more, for less chemical cleaning? A test for the future but great news, as it makes a quick foam and rinse an even better touchless winter wash for me now :thumb:

*Conclusion*

This machine certainly appears to deserve the reputation it has. Straight from the box this reeks quality and on first use this afternoon, blows away the typical consumer PW's I have used in the past. Its loads more expensive than a mid range machine, but I think its still good value and am already glad I paid the price. As long as it lasts as long as owners have told me, I reckon it will be one of the best things I have splashed out on 

Thanks to Greg at Valet Pro for great service and THE most expensive test sample I will ever buy :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

I Really wanted one of these but meant i would have to buy a more powerful generator to run it.

Cracking machine mate.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Awesome - I want one! How much?

Thanks for the review too, most informative.


----------



## tdm

mate you can turn it onto a low pressure rinse, just grab the very end of the lance and pull it outwards :thumb:
good choice of machine too !


----------



## Bigpikle

RussZS said:


> Awesome - I want one! How much?
> 
> Thanks for the review too, most informative.


ask Greg at VP for his prices :thumb:



tdm said:


> mate you can turn it onto a low pressure rinse, just grab the very end of the lance and pull it outwards :thumb:
> good choice of machine too !


thanks - didnt see that in the instructions


----------



## caledonia

Certainly looks the part. Have also heard the build quality is second to none.
Great review and I might send a letter to Santa now.
Hope it live up to your expectations. :thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri

this is on my to do list. Only thing that stopped me getting one last year was my old karcher died midway through a fleet job.


----------



## 1Valet PRO

Thanks for the review Damon. Great machines those Kranzles.


----------



## Gleammachine

Cracking review Damon & equally cracking machines.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox

Good choice mate, I've had one of these since April-ish of this year very good machine durable & capable, only thing I've noticed is the brass insert at the end of the lance can come loose (as its a push fit) & you can loose it which can in turn mess with the variable lance setting, I had to purchase a new one as I lost the insert .. somewhere.

But I am very pleased with it & much prefer it to the heavy bulky Honda powered unit I replaced it with.

Thanks
Baz


----------



## Detail My Ride

Very, very good choice, and welcome to the Club :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Are they German?


----------



## Bigpikle

RosswithaOCD said:


> Are they German?


as a Mercedes :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

I want one now.


----------



## Justa

how much can you get these for ?

prolly a bit too much for me but before I buy a nilfisk....


----------



## ads2k

Extremely good and thought out review MrPikle :thumb:

You just had to didn't you . Interesting comment regarding flow rate versus foam thickness and usage - which lance have you got, would that also make a difference ??

Be intersting to see how you get on when you do a more in depth wash and dry routine.

God you always cost me money :lol:, will have to wait for mine to break..... Or maybe only use it when I need to travel.


----------



## Bigpikle

same standard AB lance matey - one with the red dial. had it 18 months...


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

I just knew it would happen eventually:lol:

Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## ads2k

Bigpikle said:


> same standard AB lance matey - one with the red dial. had it 18 months...


Ta :thumb:

Si and I had this debate last week, to see whether his HD lance would produce more foam/less product usage with my karcher, than my lance/karcher - May try and do the trial this weekend if I get the chance (if I can get Si's lance as well )


----------



## Bigpikle

extra flow seems to equal better foam - very surprised by the extra coverage I got. Does 2x what the K3.99 used to do. I bet an even better lance owuld be awesome


----------



## P2P

RosswithaOCD said:


> Are they German?


Yep

But come from Southend-on-Sea 

Awesome piece of kit, haven't looked back since i bought mine :thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer

brilliant review, many thanks!


----------



## Fritz Blitz

Glad you like it, BP. Got mine since June and don´t want to be without it ever again. Awesome machines with the usual bavarian built quality. :thumb:

At how much bar do you run it?

regards
Fritz


----------



## Bigpikle

Fritz Blitz said:


> Glad you like it, BP. Got mine since June and don´t want to be without it ever again. Awesome machines with the usual bavarian built quality. :thumb:
> 
> At how much bar do you run it?
> 
> regards
> Fritz


no idea - as it came from the factory.What should it be set at do you think?


----------



## Epoch

How does this one compare to a K7/120 (the man's motor only version)

It's such a shame i really didn't need a new pressure washer 

Oh and your a c0ck Mr Pikle


----------



## Bigpikle

Epoch said:


> How does this one compare to a K7/120 (the man's motor only version)
> 
> It's such a shame i really didn't need a new pressure washer
> 
> Oh and your a c0ck Mr Pikle


inside it is the 10L/min version of the machine - the K10/120 - so it runs at 2800rpm instead of 1400rpm, so isnt good for drawing water from a static source. Otherwise the same internals wrapped in a plastic body with the reel etc :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Damm you now I want one


----------



## 94Luke

nice review there bigpikle, do you have to run them lying down or something like that?


----------



## Bigpikle

94Luke said:


> nice review there bigpikle, do you have to run them lying down or something like that?


yes - should have said that. They lie flat.


----------



## David

cracking unit

got a kranzle K7 myself

best PW i could get for the money, the pressure you can get out of it for the size is amazing


----------



## Epoch

Bigpikle said:


> inside it is the 10L/min version of the machine - the K10/120 - so it runs at 2800rpm instead of 1400rpm, so isnt good for drawing water from a static source. Otherwise the same internals wrapped in a plastic body with the reel etc :thumb:


HHHmmm dilema

As you know i have a small space perfect for a K10 or K7

I still don't need one

Oh and cracking review BTW


----------



## Bigpikle

Epoch said:


> HHHmmm dilema
> 
> As you know i have a small space perfect for a K10 or K7
> 
> I still don't need one
> 
> Oh and cracking review BTW


cheers matey - the footprint of this one is smaller than the K7/120, as its 'on end' in the body, but its obviously taller. Smaller than your 7.85 by a good bit though.


----------



## Fritz Blitz

Bigpikle said:


> no idea - as it came from the factory.What should it be set at do you think?


I usually run mine at 100bar. Seems to do the trick without being too harsh.

Fritz


----------



## [email protected]

Bigpickle glad you got sorted with a Kranzle in the end..Top Machines!


----------



## zoid9969

Thanks for an excellent review! Very tempted...


----------



## magic919

I like the fact I can disconnect the water feed and run the pump to get the water out. Also the mains lead is easy to stow away, even in low temperatures.


----------



## David

magic919 said:


> I like the fact I can disconnect the water feed and run the pump to get the water out. Also the mains lead is easy to stow away, even in low temperatures.


i wouldnt advise running the brass pump with no flexi hose

you'll soon need a new PW doing that


----------



## magic919

David said:


> i wouldnt advise running the brass pump with no flexi hose
> 
> you'll soon need a new PW doing that


Perhaps this is true of other PWs. Kranzle recommend running the pump for 20 seconds after use, in order to drain it.


----------



## Bigpikle

magic919 said:


> Perhaps this is true of other PWs. Kranzle recommend running the pump for 20 seconds after use, in order to drain it.


surprised me too - but its in the instructions as the final step in shutting down the machine :thumb:

just wish the instructions mentioned the low-pressure technique of pulling the end of the vario lance :lol:

:detailer:


----------



## magic919

Have a closer look at page 14.


----------



## ads2k

Bigpikle said:


> just wish the instructions mentioned the low-pressure technique of pulling the end of the vario lance :lol:
> 
> :detailer:





magic919 said:


> Have a closer look at page 14.


Looks like your age is starting to kick in :lol: there Damon.....

By pulling out the lance end how much lower pressure do you get ?


----------



## magic919

It's a bit like peeing the water on.


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ he has different instructions obviously 

NO mention on mine at ALL - honest guv 

jealousy is a horrible thing....


----------



## ads2k

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ he has different instructions obviously
> 
> NO mention on mine at ALL - honest guv
> 
> jealousy is a horrible thing....


Just wished you lived closer so I could see first hand how good it actually is.


----------



## tuonoandy

Looking at getting one of these myself - I believe there are 2 versions one with/one without the dirtkiller. Best price i've found todate are Mole Valley Farmers @ £444.19 inc vat and delivery - anyone found any better price options?

Thought about replacing my 2nd Karcher with another, but having seen a k10/120 in operation decided to go this route. Mainly to do with the ability to move around easier and the fact that it might last longer than 3years!

Also, I'm assuming everything in the K1150T kit is there for what you need?

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## PJS

Bigpikle said:


> extra flow seems to equal better foam - very surprised by the extra coverage I got. Does 2x what the K3.99 used to do. I bet an even better lance owuld be awesome


I suspect you're seeing a combination of both greater flow rate, and a higher actual pressure from the machine.
A lot of machines are quoting peak pressure, not sustained.


----------



## PJS

tuonoandy said:


> Looking at getting one of these myself - I believe there are 2 versions one with/one without the dirtkiller. Best price i've found todate are Mole Valley Farmers @ £444.19 inc vat and delivery - anyone found any better price options?


Contact both Greg, and Mark (ValetPro & Autobrite Direct respectively) and ask them their DW member price - assuming its any different from a non-member price, of course.
See if they can match or beat MVF, although that is one that regularly gets mentioned, so they must be competitive.


----------



## ribena

first thing i noticed when I got mine was the much improved foam using the same settings and dilution

good innit 

also see here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=89192


----------



## Eurogloss

Damon , great review :thumb:


----------



## Darren.H

Fantastic review. Just what I was after. My K3.91 packed up 4 weeks ago because of a cylinder head had and it was not worth it to get it replaced (out of warranty). So From reading lots of positive comments about these Kranzle PW, I may just bite the bullet and buy one as I am in the same mind as you Bigpikle - buy the most expensive you can afford - you get what you pay for. 

Thanks


----------



## JollyRoger

Kranzle is the best, this is mine :


----------



## Bigpikle

Darren.H said:


> Fantastic review. Just what I was after. My K3.91 packed up 4 weeks ago because of a cylinder head had and it was not worth it to get it replaced (out of warranty). So From reading lots of positive comments about these Kranzle PW, I may just bite the bullet and buy one as I am in the same mind as you Bigpikle - buy the most expensive you can afford - you get what you pay for.
> 
> Thanks


go for it Darren - MUCH better in EVERY way :thumb:


----------



## Darren.H

I just can't see the point in buying a PW that only lasts a year (no names mentioned) when you can buy one that will probably out last me.


----------



## Bigpikle

agreed - and when you see what a REAL 10L/min does in terms of cleaning you will never look back.

Just went out to foam and rinse the cars, and decided to give them a good rinse down first. The dirt was just running off the paint from the first rinse, with no foam or detergents etc. NEVER saw the cars clean up so well with just water. 10L/min makes a huge difference.


----------



## PJS

Something I've posted here once or twice before - http://www.diyfaq.org.uk/electrical/pressure_washer_faq.htm
Makes the case for higher flow rate being more important than peak pressure.
As I've said elsewhere here before too, anyone not able to meet the Kranzle price point, should seriously consider only a slight step down in performance from the Makita HW131 or 130 for those on a stricter budget.


----------



## Mark M

I dare say I shall be purchasing one of these as my New Years Present (lol, have to justify it some way...).

Thanks for your review Damon


----------



## Darren.H

Bigpikle said:


> agreed - and when you see what a REAL 10L/min does in terms of cleaning you will never look back.
> 
> Just went out to foam and rinse the cars, and decided to give them a good rinse down first. The dirt was just running off the paint from the first rinse, with no foam or detergents etc. NEVER saw the cars clean up so well with just water. 10L/min makes a huge difference.


I don't like you at all. My Bank acc is somewhat lighter now. K1150T ordered 

I have got the brass attachment on order from AB. Jobs a good'un and I can help wash my dads black/brown WRX (was WR Blue) and my T-Sport.


----------



## Mark M

I am jealous! Roll on the end of the month


----------



## Guest

Am I correct in thinking that these Kranzle p/w's do not have an auto-stop feature? Do you need to take any extra precautions when using such a p/w?


----------



## Darren.H

It arrived this morning at 10:15 by City Link. The driver was a right laugh. Nice guy.

I suppose you want to see the picture of it 


































I can see why they cost so much. Its heavy and solid. Non of this flimsy Plastic and light weightiness.


----------



## PJS

Phisp said:


> Am I correct in thinking that these Kranzle p/w's do not have an auto-stop feature? Do you need to take any extra precautions when using such a p/w?


I believe they are a total-stop system.


----------



## tdm

most kranzles carry on running, but in by-pass mode.. its only the machines higher up the range that have total stop...

k1150 's run in bypass


----------



## PJS

Ah.....interesting!


----------



## WHIZZER

Nice review - I think it will be my next PW


----------



## Jochen

Nice machine 

A year ago I also was is need of a good PWer. I found a guy who fixed and sold Kranzle's and stuff to dealers. Bought a second hand from him and it works great. Also 10l/min and lots of pressure. I use it @ 150bar. Foam is great 

Very happy with it :thumb:


----------



## Darren.H

Since using it twice already I think I can add to this review, if you don't mind Bigpikle?

Fantastic. The cleaning power is unbelievable you really have to see it to believe it, its just cleans. I have only used the vairo lance to date and the end is like the AB foam lance nozzle where you have a very wide fan to a jet. If you pull the nozzle towards you the pressure is reduced and you can 'wash your hands' with it. I only found this out when putting it away the first night. 

Changing over from the vairo to the AB lance is simple and easy with the brass screw connectors. Takes seconds. The gun is loverly to use. Feels solid and not feel like it is going to break. The hose is like what you get on industrial PW, strong. It does not coil, get knotted so you are not going to trip over it whilst concentrating on washing the car...always a good thing 

I have not adjusted the pressure on the machine itself to see what's what, perhaps I will have a play the next time I wash a car. As the machine is so heavy, you don't want to be moving it around lots, just leave it in one place and leave it there. The 15m hose helps. 

Even then flex on the power cord is loverly to touch, like the power cord on Apple iMac's - soft, but strong. Its got a good length on it to. 

But just looking at the machine in detail, it is just art, so beautifully engineered.


----------



## magic919

Darren.H said:


> If you pull the nozzle towards you the pressure is reduced and you can 'wash your hands' with it.


You must like pain... On mine I push the nozzle away to reduce pressure.


----------



## Bigpikle

magic919 said:


> You must like pain... On mine I push the nozzle away to reduce pressure.


agreed - typo I suspect 

I've used this quite a bit now and continue to be impressed :thumb:

Cleaning salt and road grime has never been easier - it CUTS through it and just leaves a supreme finish. I can honestly say I expect to touch wash my car 25% as much this winter and still keep it looking spotless. My neighbour told me the other day how clean our cars looked despite all this weather, yet neither had seem more than a foam in 3-4 weeks 

Summer should mean a quick foam and rinse and good to go - I bet this thing eats bug splats for breakfast :lol:

Darren - glad you were as impressed as me


----------



## zoid9969

Add me to the list of 1150T owners. Picked one up from Autobrite (excellent and very friendly service - highly recommended!) this afternoon. I haven't played with it yet (too dark) but I've got it out of the box and given it a once over. Like others have said, the build quality is first rate. It weighs an absolute ton as well.

I am especially looking forward to trying out my new foam lance attachment with it tomorrow.


----------



## tartje

I did chuckle when a couple of you commented how this Kranzle is excellent German build quality and Karcher is crap, but isn't Karcher German aswell? 

I was really interested in the sound of this until I found a website saying the price :tumbleweed:


----------



## INWARD123

tartje said:


> I did chuckle when a couple of you commented how this Kranzle is excellent German build quality and Karcher is crap, but isn't Karcher German aswell?
> 
> I was really interested in the sound of this until I found a website saying the price :tumbleweed:


This debate always makes me laugh every one complains about a £150 Karcher then goes and buys a £450 Kranzle and then goes on to say what a difference there is !! :tumbleweed:

At the £500 rrp point there is very little between Gerni, Lavor, Kranzle, Ehrle, and Karcher to name a few in fact many of the internals are made by the same companies (subcontractors) by the way the pictures of the Kranzle in the box is just PW porn


----------



## Bigpikle

INWARD123 said:


> This debate always makes me laugh every one complains about a £150 Karcher then goes and buys a £450 Kranzle and then goes on to say what a difference there is !! :tumbleweed:
> 
> At the £500 rrp point there is very little between Gerni, Lavor, Kranzle, Ehrle, and Karcher to name a few in fact many of the internals are made by the same companies (subcontractors) by the way the pictures of the Kranzle in the box is just PW porn


agreed - it is a huge price difference so you'd expect a difference.

The key thing is that there are plenty of people buying a £100-150 Karcher every year just outside the warranty period, as they fail at such a rate. I have not found 1 post of anyone who had owned a Kranzle and had it become a paper weight in the same period... The owners all claim that even after a few years they are still going as good as day 1.

My Karcher died after 18 months, and cost about £140 at the time. 3 of these would cost the same as the Kranzle (esp when you add in the things like a decent hose extension etc to get it to be useful) and all that time you have a machine that doesnt do anything like as a good job as the Kranzle.

I could easily see myself spending the same cost as a Kranzle over the next few years. Why not buy it now and get the MUCH better performance throughout that time. I wouldnt do that if I was broke, or didnt have the £ to be abke to afford it, but luckily I'm not in that position 

I also reckon I could sell it for a significant % of its cost if I ever needed to. 2nd hand mid range Karchers are barely worth the delivery cost


----------



## TriBorG

I am a 1150T Owner do you guys use the pipe that can suck up detergent ?


----------



## Boris Vassilief

TriBorG said:


> I am a 1150T Owner do you guys use the pipe that can suck up detergent ?


No, I don't.


----------



## Bigpikle

Just to make an epic thread resuscitation on my own thread - I randomly found this thread again while searching for something else so thought I'd update it.....

I still have this PW and use it all the time almost 9 years later. Its in perfect condition and works just as well as the day I bought it. The only issue I ever had was after some extremely cold weather a few years ago, where it hit around -7/-10 or so over night and the PW was in my cold garage. I suspect some remaining water in it must have frozen as it starting to leak slightly and not be at full pressure. I got a replacement brass bit after a call with Kranzle for about £10 and fitted it and it hasnt missed a beat since. I should add it has run exclusively off an outdoor water butt for the last 6-7 years as well.

This may have cost 3x as much as a reasonable Karcher but its lasted almost 6x as long as y last Karcher with no end in sight. Does a MUCH MUCH better job as well as 10L/min makes for a hugely better cleaner.


----------



## rhinoman

Had mine around 3 years now and never missed a beat.

Never serviced it either though, anybody done an oil change?


----------



## todds

Excellent long term review of the krankle bigpikle thanks for taking the time and writing an indepth and honest review of your experience
todds


----------



## luke w

Bigpikle said:


> Just to make an epic thread resuscitation on my own thread - I randomly found this thread again while searching for something else so thought I'd update it.....
> 
> I still have this PW and use it all the time almost 9 years later. Its in perfect condition and works just as well as the day I bought it. The only issue I ever had was after some extremely cold weather a few years ago, where it hit around -7/-10 or so over night and the PW was in my cold garage. I suspect some remaining water in it must have frozen as it starting to leak slightly and not be at full pressure. I got a replacement brass bit after a call with Kranzle for about £10 and fitted it and it hasnt missed a beat since. I should add it has run exclusively off an outdoor water butt for the last 6-7 years as well.
> 
> This may have cost 3x as much as a reasonable Karcher but its lasted almost 6x as long as y last Karcher with no end in sight. Does a MUCH MUCH better job as well as 10L/min makes for a hugely better cleaner.


That's impressive! 9 years! Just interested to know (as I run my PW off a water butt) are you using a water butt pump or are you plugging straight into the tap on the side of the butt?

Cheers.


----------



## Bigpikle

pumped - it runs on a about 20' of standard hose pipe with a water pump in the bottom of a 700L rainwater tank. It will pull it without the pump but it sounds like its working harder so I try never to run it like that.


----------



## steelghost

It was this thread (among others) that persuaded me to get a Kranzle (HD7/122 in my case) when I got into detailing. Cracking machine, runs gravity fed off my water butts with 10m of 1" ID pipe. Come to think of it it was your thread again that got me thinking about using the rain water in the PW!

There is a comment from William (Kranzle UK tech) in a thread in the Kranzle forum (about a different model but still one of the 2,800rpm ones). Essentially, the 2,800rpm machines will pull water from a static source but they are vulnerable to cavitation damage if used like that for any length of time. This will eventually cause the pump head to fail and it will be very apparent what has caused the damage if examined by eg Kranzle. So you are absolutely right to only use it with the pump.


----------



## shine247

rhinoman said:


> Had mine around 3 years now and never missed a beat.
> 
> Never serviced it either though, anybody done an oil change?


Yes, quite easy, depends on your model, in my case it was 15/40 recommended but if you are not using it for long periods, patio cleaning etc., then 10/40 was better offering more protection for cold starts, that is what I used. My oil came out looking very clean, no evidence of moisture because I keep it well away from any mist. Here is a tip, before you undo the brass nut to drain the oil, unscrew the filler a little to release pressure.

Also, if you have a model like the op then I find it easier to remove the front cover to get better access to the red plug.


----------



## Andysp

Sounds like a superb machine,

Looked at autobrite and they don't have that model,assuming it's been superceded by a new model,would anyone know the model equivalent in todays range?

Cheers


----------



## steelghost

I believe it would be the 1152


----------



## Bigpikle

shine247 said:


> Yes, quite easy, depends on your model, in my case it was 15/40 recommended but if you are not using it for long periods, patio cleaning etc., then 10/40 was better offering more protection for cold starts, that is what I used. My oil came out looking very clean, no evidence of moisture because I keep it well away from any mist. Here is a tip, before you undo the brass nut to drain the oil, unscrew the filler a little to release pressure.
> 
> Also, if you have a model like the op then I find it easier to remove the front cover to get better access to the red plug.


thinking I ought to change the oil in mine then! tanks for the instructions


----------



## Andysp

steelghost said:


> I believe it would be the 1152


Thanks for that i'll have at look at the 1152

Cheers


----------



## -rob-

Andysp said:


> Thanks for that i'll have at look at the 1152
> 
> Cheers


1152 Epic machine, i have mine two years valeting full time, never had an issue with it expensive but worth it.


----------



## boyasaka

Without doubt a kranzel is one of the best if not the best machines out there 
And if your using it 5 days a week to pay your bill ,it's a no brainer ,but if you cleaning your own car once a week or fortnight buying a kranzel is madness imo 
It's like buying a 800 pound hilti sds drill 
To use 4 times a year when the wife wants a new picture hanging up 
A 100 pound nilfisk comes with 3 year warrenty 
So IF it broke a week after warrenty ran out ( which I'm sure it won't ) cost you total 300 quid for 9 years
I've had my nikfisk 5 years , still working champion,and cost 79 quid


----------

